
Gross – Research Compiler Using Graph IR for Code Optimizations and Generations - mshockwave
https://github.com/mshockwave/gross
======
FullyFunctional
Hmm, seems a little lacking in references to prior art. However, Prof. Michael
Franz used a (subset?) of thinned gated single assignment in his thesis so
there's hope. As I keep arguing [1], TGSA is astonishingly under-appreciated.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10059823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10059823)

~~~
mshockwave
So the only prior art I can come up with now is libfirm. I probably will put
it in the reference some other day.

